# PEGASUS studio flash



## Menthol (Mar 6, 2014)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=280924978598


Just thought I should ask your thoughts on this ebay product. Could use it for not so high paying projects. 

Not sure how it equates to say 3 speedlights on one big-boy bracket . I work in manual mode only with absolutely no need for ttl.

......






Specification:

Mode: P-300A

Exposure Index: 56GN

Recycling Time: 0.2-2s

Color Temperature: 5600±100K

Modeling Lamp: 50W(MAX 100W)

Lamp Holder: G6.35 two pin

Recycling Indication: Buzzer

Flash Power Control: 1.0-6.0 1/32 stepless adjustment

Modeling Power Control: 1.0-6.0 stepless adjustment/ auto adjustment/ independent adjustment/ off/ auto off during charging

Photocell: 1. synchronous flash; 2. 0.5s delay sync; 3. twice trigger delay sync; 4. thrice trigger delay sync; 5. quartic trigger delay sync

Triggering Method: Including photocell, sync cable, test button

Over-temperature Protection: Yes

Cooling Fun: Yes

Voltage: AC220V/50Hz

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 6, 2014)

fleabay are usually "get what you pay for" products. If you google this flash or search amazon, you'll find many reviews


----------



## tirediron (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like typical eBay cheapy stuff; if used carefully, and you don't mind colour shifts at different power levels, it will be okay for home studio use but the umbrella bracket concerns me; it looks like the umbrella is only held in by a light spring metal clip.  That I do NOT see working out well.


----------

